# just for fun...



## breezie5353 (Apr 15, 2013)

Where is the strangest, least typical place you've ever found a morel?


----------



## jdb_1969 (Apr 11, 2013)

well along the lane to my shop theres a shale bank and every year we fined 2 or 3 black morels at the tree line but its mostly hemlock with spars oaks not what you would call morel hapitat .how about you ?


----------



## breezie5353 (Apr 15, 2013)

The strangest place to date for me is growing right next to a concrete pad that a garbage can is on. The pad is in the woods along a trail that I hunt but it was basically growing out from under the pad.


----------



## jdb_1969 (Apr 11, 2013)

what trees are around it most of the morels i fined are under or around elms i keep looking at ash trees but have not found any under ash yet


----------



## cbane2008 (Apr 17, 2014)

Growing inside a glass bottle, it was so strange a little grey!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Found a single black morel growing on top of a very large boulder on a smal patch of moss. Also found a black morel growing in an old mason jar.


----------

